# Hunting with 107s?



## slingshooter0421 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just curious..has anyone hunted/ taken any game with the alliance 107s?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Its too weak.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> Its too weak.


This is incorrect , 107s are effective with 44 cal lead ,


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > Its too weak.
> ...


I know this for a fact because i have killed squirrel with this setup .


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> > WoodPigeon said:
> ...


tried it once and it just stuned a hare - didnt even killed him with one shot...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16743-altoid-takes-rat/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16767-big-momma-bites-an-altoid/

Properly adjusted for band length and using heavy ammo, there is no problem. And properly set up, they are capable of tremendous power. Just check my entries in the Power Rangers thread.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## slingshooter0421 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, I had read the section in bands and tubes but didn't see if anyone hunted with them


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Its too weak, don't talk bull











More than enough power


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

YCH, I LOVE those antler catties. And that is some very fine game ... makes my mouth water.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I've just bought a better antler catty Charles. Traded the one in the pic to Leon 13 and always regretted it. Will get a picture up in a minute


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That one does look sweet! Those 12 bore cartridges really do set it off. Definitely a keeper.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Certainly is mate. Not going anywhere this one. If I see another one knocking about anywhere I will pick it up and send it over to you.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

youcanthide said:


> Certainly is mate. Not going anywhere this one. If I see another one knocking about anywhere I will pick it up and send it over to you.


Now that is the best offer I have had in a long time! Keep well, and good hunting.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful shooters and some fine looking game ,107's are sweet they get the job done, at a good price.,


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

How much are the alliance?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

in the u.s at staples a 1 pound box is about 8 u,s dollars


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

how many do you get in a 1lb box?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> Its too weak.


Can't just make a blanket statement like that. With all the folks using banded #64's and 107's and 105's and having good luck with all of them in the field I don't know how you came to your conclusion ?

wll


----------



## slingshooter0421 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the info and pics guys


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Jacktrevally said:


> how many do you get in a 1lb box?


never counted there is a lot of bands in a box 30-40 somewhere around there


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, I reckon I'll give it a pass unless a website or seller sells 6 of them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> how many do you get in a 1lb box?


You get 50 in a one pound box of 107s. You get 70 in a one pound box of 105s.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Hey Charles, did you ever get yourself an antler sling? lets talk


----------

